# Restricting data usage in LED tv



## Baker (Jun 20, 2016)

Guys

i do have 32inch sony w56d TV , and i am playing youtube videos most of the time. i do have 30mb/s data plan with 70gb limit.
But with in 20 days i am exhausting my quota. is there any way we can control the data usage from TV..?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 21, 2016)

are you watching those videos in 720p or 1080p?


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> are you watching those videos in 720p or 1080p?



i didnt done any settings , i think all will be in HD


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2016)

Which router are you using ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2016)

The best bet is to lower the video quality. Going by your setting, your video will play automatically up to 2k I suppose. 720p should be ideal for you.


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Which router are you using ?


netgerar



dashing.sujay said:


> The best bet is to lower the video quality. Going by your setting, your video will play automatically up to 2k I suppose. 720p should be ideal for you.



how do i set it for lower quality..?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2016)

Baker said:


> netgerar


Model?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2016)

Baker said:


> how do i set it for lower quality..?



Go to YouTub

There, choose " I have a slow connection. Never play higher-quality video".


----------



## Baker (Jun 21, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Model?



Netgear WNR614 Wireless N300 Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com




dashing.sujay said:


> Go to YouTub
> 
> There, choose " I have a slow connection. Never play higher-quality video".




Done that , now onwards what will be the quality i will be getting..?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2016)

Baker said:


> Done that , now onwards what will be the quality i will be getting..?



Not really sure, never used youtube on a TV, but should be anything less 720p (guess).


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2016)

Baker said:


> i didnt done any settings , i think all will be in HD



Change Quality to 480p.It will save data Quality will not be Bad as your tv will upscale it to 1080p.


----------



## Baker (Jul 8, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Go to YouTub
> 
> There, choose " I have a slow connection. Never play higher-quality video".



Last month i had set this configuration , but am not able to find that option now , where exactly is that

- - - Updated - - -

Now in setting am seeing only these options


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2016)

Seems like Google has removed the option.


----------



## Baker (Jul 10, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Seems like Google has removed the option.


That really bad , my data is burning like anything.

When I checked the video details palying on TV , it says resolution:1280*720@30.

What will be the size for these resolution if w play for 10minutes..?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2016)

Baker said:


> That really bad , my data is burning like anything.
> 
> When I checked the video details palying on TV , it says resolution:1280*720@30.
> 
> What will be the size for these resolution if w play for 10minutes..?



Well, even if you play for 2 minutes, if your speed allows, Youtube will push it to maximum possible.


----------

